# replacement glass for wood burner



## debihill2 (Oct 13, 2015)

I have just arrived to house sit near Lucca. The glass in the wood burner has cracked and I am trying to figure out how to get it replaced. Does anyone know who I could contact to do this? The location is not to far from Pisa. Also, would love to meet some expats in this area for socializing.


----------

